# Can anyone tell me if my Pekingese is a purebred?



## devtec (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello all!

Meet Munchie, our Pekingese. We got him as a rescue dog, so are unsure of his history. I think I've seen other Peks that look like him, but I think it is true that most Peks do not look like him. He's also pretty big for a Pek, weighing about 20 lbs and measuring 24" in length, whereas Peks are supposed to be 12-14 lbs and a bit smaller in general. He is the cutest little bugger I have ever seen in my life. 

If anyone could take a look at our little guy and let me know, I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## devtec (Nov 15, 2009)

A few more...


----------



## Lucillle (Dec 31, 2008)

He is SO cute!!!

I don't know how accurate these companies are, but I thought I'd copy one just for you to take a peek:

http://www.canineheritage.com/


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Lucillle said:


> He is SO cute!!!
> 
> I don't know how accurate these companies are


Not in the slightest.

A real life friend is a biotechnologist going back to do more in genetics. So far the science is there. the stats are not.

Dekka wrote:


> "I have been meaning to make a thread about this for a while now. And actually I am glad I waited. We are now doing population genetics right now, so I actually have a better handle on why these are a waste of money.
> 
> Ok so first things first. One must always look at the source of the information. The companies performing these tests make incredible claims, but.. An example of one of the companies doing these.. Mars 'Wisdom Pannel' is one that taken by your vet and sent off to the company. This is the same company that brings us M&Ms pedigree dog food and Uncle Ben's instant rice. Intersting no?
> 
> ...


One of many youtube videos on a purebred, papered dog who ends up being labeled as a mix by a dna testing company http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a4CDvK868w


----------



## devtec (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm not so interested in determining his breed that I would get a genetic test for it. It's more because it simply would be nice to know, especially if I'd like to get another that looks just like him.

Munchie surely does not look like any of these. To me he has a very kind, gentle, zen-like face, which i just love. And he is big and sturdy. Other Peks I've picked up are very light and fragile feeling...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

He probably has a bit of mix in him. But you know I've actually never seen a nicely bred Pekingese ever. I see lots and lots of mixes. Not sure why mixing Pekes is popular but a lot of people seem to do it. And then they breed the mix dogs and sell them as purebred.

Most of the people around here with 'purebred' pekingese have mixed dogs...

He is SUCH a cutie though! He looks so cuddly!


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm not a peke person, but I agree he is uber adorable.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I would like to see him standing from the front and side, however, he looks purebred to me.

He has a nice head, actually, with the typical envelope shape, a full nose roll, and the desired massive broad topskull. He also has a lovely eye and a good earset.

And as others said, completely adorable.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I agree with Redyre. I'm positive that he is pure. He's just a big-guy, that's all. Kind of like my Gizmo...a pure Papillon, but much bigger then all the other Paps. I love Pekes.. Before I got Gizmo, I had my heart set on a little Peke puppy..and then his little fluff-butt tainted me..lol! Yours is so beautiful. And tbh, I think it's better that he's bigger.. I feel that way about Gizmo, he's more sturdy then other Paps..I don't feel like I have to baby him...I can wrestle and run with him, with no problem!


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

He looks like a younger version of my mom-in-law's pure Peke. Hers is very substantial and probably weighs close to twenty lbs and she's not fat.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I too think he is pure, and better looking that some of the show Pekes (that are TOO squish faced). Dogs can go oversize in any breed, so he's likely just a big guy. He's too cute!


----------

